# Ayer PD



## Ranger2 (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone hear back from Ayer PD from the latest hiring posting. Anyone have any info as to the phases it will go through?


----------



## DCON (May 18, 2004)

I had an interview back in December.. haven't heard anything since. I'm assuming I shouldn't quit my day job just yet.


----------



## ryan933 (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a friend who is a part-timer in Ayer. He told me they already hired someone for the opening they had.

Ryan


----------



## Hooah (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm glad they took the time to send letters to all the applicants. I'm sure none of us were anxious or anything...


----------

